# There are about to be a whole lot more baiting tickets.



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> We got rid of baiting. Who ever is responsible giving it an opportunity to come back. Get rid of them. Getting rid of baiting is about the only chance we have of young deer surviving to see there first birthday let alone a second, third or fourth. I sure hope it doesn’t get any further than this vote. But whoever voted yes needs to go. I love that there blaming the ban on cwd. Who cares as long as it’s gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The voters at the polls are the only ones that can "get rid of them." I wouldn't hold my breath if I were you.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Botiz said:


> We need a good plague.


A selective one though right botiz? Cause them random plagues can be a real beech!


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

sureshot006 said:


> Or how to read outside FB


Read this 5 minutes ago & still chuckling


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

sureshot006 said:


> I'd like to see a map of where most of it is sold...


Hard to say where most of it is sold but every gas station and hardware store up here has it.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Spartan88 said:


> Hard to say where most of it is sold but every gas station and hardware store up here has it.


I don’t care where I go. Every store is selling it. I wish it would all rot and these business owners would learn a lesson. It’s just dumb that there is a bait ban but it’s still legal to sell. The nrc needs to get there heads out of there rear and do something about the selling of illegal bait. It’s ridiculous...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

johnhunter247 said:


> I don’t care where I go. Every store is selling it. I wish it would all rot and these business owners would learn a lesson. It’s just dumb that there is a bait ban but it’s still legal to sell. The nrc needs to get there heads out of there rear and do something about the selling of illegal bait. It’s ridiculous...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My dad always told me that what we do when people aren't watching is what makes a mans character. The bait ban for most of the l.p. is so new that people have not had time to kick their baiting addiction. Where I hunt no bait has been a way of things for a long time and I wont go back to wasting time and money on bait. Selling produce is legal commerce, hard to stop it. If I didnt buy gas at a station that sold bait I'd be walking. Its sad, but if the ban stays in place people will learn to hunt without it and have good results not using it.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> ..............
> . It’s just dumb that there is a bait ban but it’s still legal to sell. The nrc needs to get there heads out of there rear and do something about the selling of illegal bait. It’s ridiculous...
> ......


Is this part of your post a serious thought ?

L & O


----------



## Ginweed (Jan 13, 2005)

For some reason this came to mind.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Is this part of your post a serious thought ?
> 
> L & O


You think it’s fine and dandy that there is a baiting ban and it’s legal to sell illegal bait? It’s bagged up as bait and even the dumbest guy in the room knows what it’s for. Yes someone need to get the s#%t smell off there forehead and put the hammer down. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

johnhunter247 said:


> You think it’s fine and dandy that there is a baiting ban and it’s legal to sell illegal bait? It’s bagged up as bait and even the dumbest guy in the room knows what it’s for. Yes someone need to get the s#%t smell off there forehead and put the hammer down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's neither bait nor illegal until someone places it outdoors in a way that elk and deer can feed on it in areas where baiting deer and elk is banned.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> You think it’s fine and dandy that there is a baiting ban and it’s legal to sell illegal bait? It’s bagged up as bait and even the dumbest guy in the room knows what it’s for. Yes someone need to get the s#%t smell off there forehead and put the hammer down.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Still 10 people from the lower baiting in the UP.


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

johnhunter247 said:


> We got rid of baiting. Who ever is responsible giving it an opportunity to come back. Get rid of them. Getting rid of baiting is about the only chance we have of young deer surviving to see there first birthday let alone a second, third or fourth. I sure hope it doesn’t get any further than this vote. But whoever voted yes needs to go. I love that there blaming the ban on cwd. Who cares as long as it’s gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You want better bucks, get off your pompous ass and work for it.

True story.


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

johnhunter247 said:


> I don’t care where I go. Every store is selling it. I wish it would all rot and these business owners would learn a lesson. It’s just dumb that there is a bait ban but it’s still legal to sell. The nrc needs to get there heads out of there rear and do something about the selling of illegal bait. It’s ridiculous...
> 
> worry about yourself buddy life is too short.If people want to shoot a 2 year old deer none of your business at all. YOU do not make the rules
> 
> ...


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

mbrewer said:


> You want better bucks, get off your pompous ass and work for it.
> 
> True story.


Like by drawing more does to your area, and having them hang around more. Where there are does, there are bucks. And does like eating. So bait works. Hmmmm, how simple.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

johnhunter247 said:


> We got rid of baiting. Who ever is responsible giving it an opportunity to come back. Get rid of them. Getting rid of baiting is about the only chance we have of young deer surviving to see there first birthday let alone a second, third or fourth. I sure hope it doesn’t get any further than this vote. But whoever voted yes needs to go. I love that there blaming the ban on cwd. Who cares as long as it’s gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I could care less either way about baiting other than the CWD excuses are weak when the NRC gives in to special interests.

You could go kill a mature buck if you put effort into hunting them. The neighbor doesn't get them all, the baiters don't get them all, the Infalts and Eberharts of the world don't get them all and MS folks don't get them all. 
I have a theory about consistently killing mature bucks in Michigan, but nobody cares about my theory and I suck at deer hunting anyway so nobody would believe it or try it.

I hope you tag out on the bucks of your dreams or at least what is a shooter to you. Good luck!


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> You think it’s fine and dandy that there is a baiting ban and it’s legal to sell illegal bait?
> ............


Yes, I think it's fine to sell legal corn, carrots, beets and apples. As pointed out, these are not illegal. 

L & O


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

mbrewer said:


> You want better bucks, get off your pompous ass and work for it.
> 
> True story.


Ahhh... so if you want to let them grow your lazy? I guess were selfish as well right? Even though we let 99% of the deer walk that we encounter... I have killed a lot of very nice deer and I’ve never worked hard for any of them... Give me a break...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Liver and Onions said:


> Yes, I think it's fine to sell legal corn, carrots, beets and apples. As point out, these are not illegal.
> 
> L & O


No that stuff isn’t illegal. But everyone knows the intention of what’s going on. No one is buying there edibles for human consumption next to the gas pumps. Bagged as bait should definitely be illegal as long as baiting is. Not to mention if your caught baiting the fine should really hurt. I mean really really hurt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

Spartan88 said:


> Bait will never be allowed in DMU 452 and I'm fine with that.


This ban is an absolute joke and disregarded by many. Always has been. Might just as well be legal.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)




----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Jesus who gave johnnyhunter the alcohol tonight!? He hunted Iowa , and that auto qualifies anybody to be pro whitetail deer hunter. He now moved back to Michigan and has to hunt state land, so now everybody needs to follow his rules! Lol. Don’t be a tool.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow there's a few minutes of my life I'll never get back, here's my thoughts.......

1. Little John needs to move 400 miles west.
2. I could care less about baiting.
3. I'm a hipocrite and doubled my plot sizes because of the ban.
4. The DNR and "Common folk" could care less. I've seen the DNR parked across the street from a popular bait selling establishment and that did not stop or deter the sales of bait. Trucks were lined up and loading.
5. That said place sold bait quicker than I've ever seen in the last 10 years.
6. I'm going back hunting for that last deer I need.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

It sounds like a lot of guys need bait to hunt and are bent out of shape about the ban. I’m not a fan of baiting. So what... Lots of guys jump to conclusions that it automatically has to do with what someone else shoots. I do not care what anyone else shoots. Never even crosses my mind. I do know that with out baiting hunting is better. And wtf does Iowa have to do with anything? Baiting in Iowa is illegal and you don’t hear of guys cheating trying to use bait and every store and gas station doesn’t sell bait there. I would vote against baiting no matter where I was hunting. I’m hunting state land because I came across some incredible sign in a very remote place by being lazy as someone mentioned earlier. No alcohol either as I don’t drink. 
P.S. I am moving about 450 miles back west hopefully sooner than later. Another Iowa farm is soon to be in my future. I honestly can’t hardly wait. No worries... The door won’t hit me in the ass on the way out! I can’t get there fast enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

The bill passed the house today by a wide majority. Now on to the senate.

here s. The house version if anyone wants to read it

https://www.legislature.mi.gov/documents/2019-2020/billengrossed/House/pdf/2019-HEBH-4687.pdf


----------



## Bandit Time (Oct 4, 2019)

Bye and yes you were preaching on what people shooting 2-3 year old deer was bad..good luck west and psst it is only a STUPID animal . good luck johnny. don't get snagged in the corn picker again..


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

johnhunter247 said:


> It sounds like a lot of guys need bait to hunt and are bent out of shape about the ban. I’m not a fan of baiting. So what...
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't need bait to hunt myself. Had a feeder or 2 by the cabin for my elderly dad to enjoy as he can't hunt anymore and just wants to be at deer camp.

So where do you hunt in MI?


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

johnhunter247 said:


> It sounds like a lot of guys need bait to hunt and are bent out of shape about the ban. I’m not a fan of baiting. So what... Lots of guys jump to conclusions that it automatically has to do with what someone else shoots. I do not care what anyone else shoots. Never even crosses my mind. I do know that with out baiting hunting is better. And wtf does Iowa have to do with anything? Baiting in Iowa is illegal and you don’t hear of guys cheating trying to use bait and every store and gas station doesn’t sell bait there. I would vote against baiting no matter where I was hunting. I’m hunting state land because I came across some incredible sign in a very remote place by being lazy as someone mentioned earlier. No alcohol either as I don’t drink.
> P.S. I am moving about 450 miles back west hopefully sooner than later. Another Iowa farm is soon to be in my future. I honestly can’t hardly wait. No worries... The door won’t hit me in the ass on the way out! I can’t get there fast enough!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

Scout 2 said:


> I don't know where you are hunting but it sounds like you may want to look into moving you hunting location


Why would I change locations? The deer walk in predictable patterns its only a matter of time before we connect with one. 

I hunt 10min drive from my house, very limited to hunting property in my area unless I want to drive 6hrs to public land to bow hunt its not worth it, not even for rifle season. If I had a million dollars I would gladly rent a spot somewhere in Mi. but having 1 kid and another on the way leaves little money or time to travel to hunt, but I still get it done and have deer in the freezer.

Just because we have a lower deer population doesn't mean my spot sucks. We have larger deer here so the lack of numbers is made up in quality.

Good luck in your hunt this year, all the best to you.


----------



## Rainman68 (Apr 29, 2011)

Moving to Iowa (Frank Zappa version):lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

johnhunter247 said:


> It sounds like a lot of guys need bait to hunt and are bent out of shape about the ban. I’m not a fan of baiting. So what... Lots of guys jump to conclusions that it automatically has to do with what someone else shoots. I do not care what anyone else shoots. Never even crosses my mind. I do know that with out baiting hunting is better. And wtf does Iowa have to do with anything? Baiting in Iowa is illegal and you don’t hear of guys cheating trying to use bait and every store and gas station doesn’t sell bait there. I would vote against baiting no matter where I was hunting. I’m hunting state land because I came across some incredible sign in a very remote place by being lazy as someone mentioned earlier. No alcohol either as I don’t drink.
> P.S. I am moving about 450 miles back west hopefully sooner than later. Another Iowa farm is soon to be in my future. I honestly can’t hardly wait. No worries... The door won’t hit me in the ass on the way out! I can’t get there fast enough!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Anyone that machine gunned long posts as fast as you have on this topic, and comes on as strong as you have, then says "I don't care what anyone else shoots" is obviously a delusional bull*******.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rainman68 said:


> Moving to Iowa (Frank Zappa version):lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Moving to Iowa soon, gonna be a whitetail hunting tycoon........ _start one of the best guitar solos ever...... _Moving to Iowa soon......with my heavy duty zircon encrusted bow in my hand.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jimbos said:


> Anyone that machine gunned long posts as fast as you have on this topic, and comes on as strong as you have, then says "I don't care what anyone else shoots" is obviously a delusional bull*******.


I have never cared what another hunter shoots. But I will always lean towards anything that promotes an older age class of deer. Some of you might not think it or believe it but baiting gets a lot of young deer shot. Obviously the more deer that make it the more deer that are older which equals better hunting for everyone. Not just me! Everyone! Absolutely nothing selfish about it. Anyone who knows me knows I could care less what anyone else shoots and I’m far from greedy. When I had property here in Michigan I always let kids come in and shoot anything that put a smile on there face during the youth hunt. I let friends come on my farm in Iowa and hunt as well. Never been selfish. Heaven forbid someone wants to promote age structure and it’s not about what someone else shoots. You guys are getting your panties twisted in knots over baiting... I feel strongly about anything that will promote age structure in the deer herd. I hunt for horns so why wouldn’t I? One buck rule, apr’s, no baiting, I’m in favor of all of it. Anything that promotes better quality hunting and I’m for it. The stuff obviously works. Areas where big groups of landowners are on the same page and do what it takes to let the deer grow are very successful. So it has nothing to do with anything except promoting better hunting for everyone. I could care less what anyone shoots. The only exception to that is I love for the neighbors to kill big deer because that gets them on board to pass the young ones so everyone’s hunting is better. I see baiting as a deterrent to promoting older aged deer. That’s the only reason I’m for keeping the ban. If the ban stays in effect for several years I’m betting we start seeing a lot more mature bucks harvested and that will make for a lot of happy hunters in the long run. Funny thing is meat hunters always try to make it out like the trophy hunters are selfish and looking down on them. Absolutely not the case. If a guy hunts for meat I respect that. I’ll even help him drag his deer out if I’m there and congratulate him. But no matter what I will always be on the side of the fence promoting anything to help get older deer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

bowhunter426 said:


> I think for most on Michigan, seeing 14 deer in one night is not common. I know it isn't for me. I am lucky to see that many deer in a week. I would love to have access to the properties some of these guys hunt, but I currently don't have the resources, time and money, to obtain that. Probably 8-10 years off. Grew up baiting but stopped close to 10 years ago as deer where I hunt now don't touch it during the day. I do miss recreational feeding, but I will follow the law. Miss watching deer and turkeys at my spin feeder at home.


Im in the same boat, our 10 year plan is to buy some property up north and establish a hunt camp for our family.

I taught myself how to hunt deer and read a bunch of books and articles, nobody in my family hunts except my brother so the learning curve has been big but were doing it now on limited space and budget and Im proud of our achievements. Always been a deer in the freezer for both of us.

I don't have an opinion on baiting really, doesnt matter to me if people do or dont whether legal or not, live and let live is my philosophy. I keep my eyes on my own page and dont care what the neighbors are up to so long as it doesn't interfere with my life.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Sharkbait11 said:


> Yea alot of guys maybe take it for granted that grow up in hunting families with generations of knowledge, skills, and materials passed down not to mention inheriting established property and having mentors to lead them to success.
> 
> Im in the same boat, our 10 year plan is to buy some property up north and establish a hunt camp for our family. Im sure my sons will follow my footsteps or at least I will support them either way.
> 
> ...


The way you learned will stick with you for the rest of your life. If more people had our mindset everyone would be better off. Just pay attention to what you do and let the rest do as they wan as long as it does not screw you legally. Good Luck


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

PWood said:


> It's neither bait nor illegal until someone places it outdoors in a way that elk and deer can feed on it in areas where baiting deer and elk is banned.


This is such an empty argument. Everyone knows what those carrots marinated in diesel fuel odor are being used for. 

If they wanted to get serious about banning baiting, they'd go after the dealers, not the users.


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

No-Bama said:


> This is such an empty argument. Everyone knows what those carrots marinated in diesel fuel odor are being used for.
> 
> If they wanted to get serious about banning baiting, they'd go after the dealers, not the users.


You do know that there are many places other than gas stations that sell apples, corn,beets don't you?


----------



## Sharkbait11 (Apr 7, 2017)

No-Bama said:


> This is such an empty argument. Everyone knows what those carrots marinated in diesel fuel odor are being used for.
> 
> If they wanted to get serious about banning baiting, they'd go after the dealers, not the users.


Totally agree but they make more money ticketing all the customers then they do ticketing a handful of retailers that would just consider it the cost of doing business.


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

I think I'd worry about being able to shoot 2 bucks that have 3inches on one side in the CWD zones then baiting effecting the life of young deer. 
Who cares about baiting, give us one buck tag with 4 on one side and call it a day!


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

johnhunter247 said:


> We got rid of baiting. Who ever is responsible giving it an opportunity to come back. Get rid of them. Getting rid of baiting is about the only chance we have of young deer surviving to see there first birthday let alone a second, third or fourth. I sure hope it doesn’t get any further than this vote. But whoever voted yes needs to go. I love that there blaming the ban on cwd. Who cares as long as it’s gone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What does it matter to you, if a deer someone else harvests dies on its first birthday or third?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

johnhunter247 said:


> I could care less what anyone shoots. To each there own. I just assume that a lot more deer will make it to an older age class with out baiting which makes for better hunting for everyone. Anyone can shoot any legal buck that makes them happy. In my mind with out baiting hunting is so much better. Just the less disturbance from the human activity bringing bait out is worth it’s weight in gold. My number one tactic with or with out bait has always been less=more. That’s regarding human intrusion. I would bet 99% of hunters disregard there scent they leave behind when they go to dump bait. The more human intrusion the more nocturnal the deer go and the worse the hunting is for everyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your "opinion" that is all it is. Many have a different opinions than yours, some share your opinion. Do you have a opinion on what weapon should be used, or knife for gutting?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My guess is there's going to be alot of CO`s walking the trails made by hunters in this snow. They better have multiple ticket books, pens and good boots this year. And do exercises for hand cramps from all the writing they will be doing.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Biggbear said:


> Yes, they are. So the science on CWD should rule, just the science. If there is no science proving baiting transmits this disease, then there should be no ban. If there is science to prove it, ban baiting.


Science never proves things.

_... in science there is no 'knowledge', in the sense in which Plato and Aristotle understood the word, in the sense which implies finality; in science, we never have sufficient reason for the belief that we have attained the truth. ... This view means, furthermore, that we have no proofs in science (excepting, of course, pure mathematics and logic). In the empirical sciences, which alone can furnish us with information about the world we live in, proofs do not occur, if we mean by 'proof' an argument which establishes once and for ever the truth of a theory._

-Karl Popper


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

pescadero said:


> Science never proves things.
> 
> _... in science there is no 'knowledge', in the sense in which Plato and Aristotle understood the word, in the sense which implies finality; in science, we never have sufficient reason for the belief that we have attained the truth. ... This view means, furthermore, that we have no proofs in science (excepting, of course, pure mathematics and logic). In the empirical sciences, which alone can furnish us with information about the world we live in, proofs do not occur, if we mean by 'proof' an argument which establishes once and for ever the truth of a theory._
> 
> -Karl Popper


In this situation I'll take science, and empirical evidence over politics and pandering every time. But hey, that's just me.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

pescadero said:


> If YOU want to let them grow to increase YOUR opportunity - Absolutely not.
> 
> If you want ME to let them grow to increase YOUR opportunity, yes... and entitled.


"It's for the health of the herd." Haven't ya heard?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

stickbow shooter said:


> My guess is there's going to be alot of CO`s walking the trails made by hunters in this snow. They better have multiple ticket books, pens and good boots this year. And do exercises for hand cramps from all the writing they will be doing.


I doubt that. I see our local co quite often throughout the season and in the 20+ years in this area i have never seen them in the woods. They rarely leave their trucks unless they are investigating. I certainly don't blame them, they have a huge area to cover.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

Biggbear said:


> In this situation I'll take science, and empirical evidence over politics and pandering every time. But hey, that's just me.


Saying you're waiting for scientific proof is the same as saying you'll never take science.

I'll take science every time - and that means no proof, ever.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

pescadero said:


> Saying you're waiting for scientific proof is the same as saying you'll never take science.
> 
> I'll take science every time - and that means no proof, ever.


Stay out of court then!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Waif said:


> Stay out of court then!


"Beyond a reasonable doubt " is not proof, is it?


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> "Beyond a reasonable doubt " is not proof, is it?


Beyond a shadow of a doubt is more proof based than no proof being accepted as evidence.

"Your Honor , based on the science in this case , no proof is required to acquit my client.
We ask that the court strike from the record and dismiss any and all empirical evidence to the contrary..."


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Waif said:


> Beyond a shadow of a doubt is more proof based than no proof being accepted as evidence.
> 
> "Your Honor , based on the science in this case , no proof is required to acquit my client.
> We ask that the court strike from the record and dismiss any and all empirical evidence to the contrary..."


I dunno. The only proofs I've seen are in mathematics and whiskey.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

sureshot006 said:


> I dunno. The only proofs I've seen are in mathematics and whiskey.


Blah. Math.
Proof on booze...Why don't they just put percent of alcohol on it like beer?

Certain coins can be proofs also. No , no alcohol in them.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

pescadero said:


> Saying you're waiting for scientific proof is the same as saying you'll never take science.
> 
> I'll take science every time - and that means no proof, ever.


Oh, I get your point. I also get that you're taking Popper's quote out of context, and trying to create a non-sensical argument with his words. But I suspect you already know that, or maybe not.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I've been hearing scuttlebutt just like that. I even got one "we can bait now" text.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

mbrewer said:


> So what's changed? Nothing.
> 
> Name any government function that isn't subject to legislative oversight.
> 
> I'll wait.


Your point is one i have been wondering as well. In particular I wonder how the legislation contradicts preceeding laws. 

When proposal G was passed the idea was to give the NRC exclusive authority on how game is taken. If my memory serves me correctly this was to stop groups from getting signatures and putting issues up for popular vote when it comes to hunting regulations. Is it correct to assume proposal G has no affect on our representatives ability to write legislation regarding game laws? It would seem one would have precedence over another.

I have to admit I have only had two rudimentary govt classes. One in college and one in high school. Both were a long time ago and from my recollection neither focused much on michigan government. The thing i remember most was the high school teacher had thumbs as long as his fingers. It was the oddest thing and i was fixated on that when he lectured.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

I went to Menards yesterday and they had skids of salt blocks up front for livestock purposes like they always do all year round. :coco: Has nothing to do with deer season being open.


----------



## Sportingman1954 (Jan 31, 2015)

The local feed mill in Trenary just
got 5000 bags of apples and carrots
each and 2 tons of sugar beats last
Friday half or more have been
sold.they have run out of apple honey
deer blocks - had 200. 
Talk about Masterbaiting.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Trap Star said:


> I went to Menards yesterday and they had skids of salt blocks up front for livestock purposes like they always do all year round. :coco: Has nothing to do with deer season being open.


Yeah, I bought one. Threw it out back by the woods. My dogs love them, but I don't want it by the house.

Good story? Lol

Sent from my E6810 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

DirtySteve said:


> Your point is one i have been wondering as well. In particular I wonder how the legislation contradicts preceeding laws.
> 
> When proposal G was passed the idea was to give the NRC exclusive authority on how game is taken. If my memory serves me correctly this was to stop groups from getting signatures and putting issues up for popular vote when it comes to hunting regulations. Is it correct to assume proposal G has no affect on our representatives ability to write legislation regarding game laws? It would seem one would have precedence over another.
> 
> I have to admit I have only had two rudimentary govt classes. One in college and one in high school. Both were a long time ago and from my recollection neither focused much on michigan government. The thing i remember most was the high school teacher had thumbs as long as his fingers. It was the oddest thing and i was fixated on that when he lectured.


Looks like we're about to find out?


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

Biggbear said:


> Yes, that is what I am referring to. That decision is in direct conflict with the plan they laid out in the event CWD was ever found in the UP or LP.


As is the APR "experiment".


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

stickbow shooter said:


> My guess is there's going to be alot of CO`s walking the trails made by hunters in this snow. They better have multiple ticket books, pens and good boots this year. And do exercises for hand cramps from all the writing they will be doing.


Tunnel carpe deim.


----------

